# Due out in december



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

here are the new pics that we have all been looking at from the ihobby expo. these are the actual photos of the racing rigs release 4 and the flamethrowers release 11 these are the december releases. there is still going to be the top fuel cars and the funny cars coming out in between now and the december release.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm digging em all :thumbsup:

Esoecily the jeep, and the other light up cars.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the black/gold and gold/black Trans Am Firedbirds are the shiznit!


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Really like the two throw back rigs.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

hefer said:


> Really like the two throw back rigs.



Same here. Will be picking them up for sure.

Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

the 55 chevies and red camaro are MUST HAVES. Maybe more cuz their lit up. Now we just need affordable lighted tjets.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

these are supposed to be lighted with an LED not a regular bulb, we will see if they actually did that!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I hope they did one of two things. Either mold the bodies in black and then paint them, or at least hit the underside of the hood/fenders of the bodies with a thick layer of black to block the glow. The first releases of flamethrowers really disappointed me. No light blocking under the hood really made them glow bad. There is one good thing that came from them though. They were the inspiration for me to do what I do lighting-wise... 

The Nomads and Trans Ams do look interesting... I've been wanting to light a Nomad for a while. Been a while on a TA too


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I dig them all except the green GTX. Seriously - another green Mopar? FML :beatdeadhorse:


The rigs are awesome and the Bandit TA looks excellent. Hope I get a better job and can buy some/all of these.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

UGGGGG Ghosts of christmas Past green mopars... 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Do you know the camo jeep would look better with a 50 Cal. Machine gun mounted in the back.

Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bobzilla knows....so does Ray


----------



## frankiesatyr (Feb 8, 2006)

The camo Jeep is cool:wave:


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

More Firebirds for me to buy. I love it. Can't get enough Firebirds. Dave.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I'm digging em all :thumbsup:
> 
> Esoecily the jeep, and the other light up cars.


I'm really digging the retro Mountain Dew and Pepsi rigs. Glad I only live 25 minutes from the Autoworld Store. :devil:  :devil:

Randy.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Both sets of the rigs are cool. and the black and yellow gt40 is a must.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Bobzilla knows....so does Ray


LOL, :lol: Thanks, Bill for a good laugh, was just thinking the camo jeep would look better with a 50 Cal. Machine gun mounted in the back when I read your & Omega's comments! Now, the shop has a future camo jeep project!!!

The Rigs look GREAT & bumped this posts as a January, maybe Februrary reminder to look for these new releases.

After watching the Patton movie, do they make an HO figure of a him with ivory handled pistols (not pearl) for the back seat!! 

Shout out to Zilla get your version ready. ..RL


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Oh wow...I want that black Nomad BAAAAAAD!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

there are 1/72 scale famous generals of WW II if you can find them and afford them.


----------

